# Unexpected new family member



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Aw, he's adorable! My son's name is Carson, so I'm partial to your choice  I would like to get a cat for our dogs too, a really outgoing, brave one, I think it would be good for them. And of course fun for me too


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

What a cutie!! Love his name.  How old is he?


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Pretty little kitty...should be fun for Atticus to have a playmate his size!


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Adorable kitty! Congrats!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone! 



mom24doggies said:


> What a cutie!! Love his name.  How old is he?


I'm guessing he's about 10 weeks


----------

